# Open Bank account as expat?



## Nalei

Do you know where I can open a stable bank account?
Usually most banks require you to stay in that country, where you want to open the account.

I need a bank, which would allow me to use it if my address is changing and specially if I have no tax number in the same country.

Do you have good experience with some banks? I know that online banks work out (such as Revolut etc.) but those are not real banks and known for suspending accounts fast, and holding back the money for months. I do not want that this happens.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Many of our forum members recommend Wise - especially for business accounts (which seem to be what you are asking about). Due to the Know Your Customer regulations, most banks are required to establish the primary residence of a new customer, particularly in the case of business accounts.


----------

